# Any one using the ADA Mini pipes?



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

LILY PIPE MINI INFLOW V-1 (13MM) TERRARIUM TYPE

I'm interested in using these pipes on a rimless tank I have, but the tank wall is 3/16" which is almost 5mm. The ADA site recommends using them on tanks with 4mm, but I'm wondering if there is room for error there.

http://www.adgshop.com/Lily_Pipe_outflow_MINI_P_2_p/102-442.htm
Inflow Lily Pipe with a unique design made specifically for the ADA Cube Garden MINI S and MINI M, but can be used on other smaller nano or desktop type tanks with 4mm or less glass thickness (trimless). 13mm tubing diameter fits smaller filters like Eheim 2211.

If anyone is using these and can take a measurement or chime in, that would be great info.

Thanks!


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I am  I am very happy with the inflow and outflow. I use the 13 mm version of each. 

The mini tanks are made with 5 mm glass now, and the pipes are made for them and fit perfectly. I think (could be wrong) that ADA used to make mini tanks with 4 mm glass but they have since switched to thicker 5 mm glass. 

They are definitely worth the money and are surprisingly thick. I have bumped mine several times accidentally and they are very strong. I know the regular lily pipes are Pyrex so these probably are, too. I think I threw the instruction booklet and certificate with the serial number away so I can't confirm that for you. 


You might want to get the ADA clear tubing for them. In my experience, I bought some 13 mm home depot tubing, didn't work, tried lowes and that didn't work either. While the outflow fit, the inflow did not fit and the "generic" tubing was one mm too large. I asked Frank from ADG what was up thinking something was wrong with my pipe, and he told me that the size of the tubing is 12/16 (same as green eheim tubing) even though it's called "13 mm" the actual inside diameter of hosing you need is 12 mm. 

When I can afford to I will get some ADA tubing, right now I am using the green eheim tubing since the generic stuff from home depot was 1 mm too large. Just a heads up in case you were wanting to use home depot tubing, too. It might not work but you may get lucky.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks for the info. After posting this, I had seen other mentions of 5mm glass on their small tanks, so I thought that might be the case. 

I am curious if the ADA clear tubing is more subtle than typical clear or eheim tubing, I find the eheim tubes to be more rigid than I'd like, and would love something just a little softer. Eheim is costly enough, and while clear would be a nicer choice, it would be hard to justify the expense unless it was truly superior tube.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I can't say it is any better or worse than a typical clear tube... I am just reccomending it because the typical tube I tried to use was one mm too large and finding tubing that was the right size in person was impossible for me.

The tubing from home depot is cheap and soft... But it may or may not fit your pipes. It fit my outflow but not intake pipe which are supposed to be the same size.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

HomeDepo labels their pipes with outside and inside diameters. gl.


----------

